# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ที่นอนแมว ถุงนอนแมว โดมนอนแมว | Cat Paradise

## cat.paradise

*ที่นอนแมว | Cat Paradise*

เว็บไซต์ Cat Paradise : http://www.ที่นอนแมว.com
Facebook Cat Paradise : ที่นอนแมว | Facebook

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*กลุ่มสินค้า : โดมนอนแมว สำหรับน้องแมวที่รักความสงบ*
ที่นอนแมวแบบโดม หลากหลายสีสัน ช่วยเพิ่มพื้นที่ส่วนตัวให้กับน้องแมว อบอุ่น หลับสบาย เนื้อผ้านุ่ม เหมาะสำหรับน้องแมวทุกสายพันธุ์

*- ที่นอนแมว แบบโดม ผ้าลายจุด สีหวานๆ น่ารักๆ*
เข้าชมรายละเอียด, ราคาของที่นอนแมวคอลเลคชั่น นี้ -> Click




*- ที่นอนแมว แบบโดม หลากหลายสีสัน ทั้งสีสดใส และหวานๆ เนื้อผ้านุ่มสบาย*
เข้าชมรายละเอียด, ราคาของที่นอนแมวคอลเลคชั่น นี้ -> Click





*กลุ่มสินค้า : ถุงนอนแมว ที่นอนแสนอบอุ่น*
น้องแมวที่ชอบเล่นถุงพลาสติก ถุงกระดาษ คงชื่นชอบที่นอนแบบถุงนอนไม่น้อย เพราะนอกจากจะหลับสบายแล้ว ยังเป็นที่แอบซุก ตามประสาแมวๆได้อีกด้วย

*- ถุงนอนแมว สีกาแฟ สำหรับน้องแมวชอบซุก*
เข้าชมรายละเอียด, ราคาของที่นอนแมวคอลเลคชั่น นี้ -> Click





*กลุ่มสินค้า : ที่นอนแมว แบบเบาะนอน*
เบาะนอนสำหรับน้องแมว เพิ่มความอบอุ่นในการนอน ไม่ต้องสัมผัสกับพื้นเย็นๆโดยตรง ช่วยให้น้องแมวนอนเป็นที่เป็นทาง มีสินค้าหลากหลายขนาดให้เลือก สำหรับแมวทุกสายพันธุ์

*- เบาะนอนแมว สีสันสดใส เนื้อผ้าหนา ถอดซักได้*
เข้าชมรายละเอียด, ราคาของที่นอนแมวคอลเลคชั่น นี้ -> Click




*- ที่นอนแมว ลายดอกไม้ หวานๆ น่ารัก*
เข้าชมรายละเอียด, ราคาของที่นอนแมวคอลเลคชั่น นี้ -> Click




*- ที่นอนแมว Style Mediterranean*
เข้าชมรายละเอียด, ราคาของที่นอนแมวคอลเลคชั่น นี้ -> Click




*- ที่นอนแมว Rainbow สีรุ้ง*
เข้าชมรายละเอียด, ราคาของที่นอนแมวคอลเลคชั่น นี้ -> Click




*- ที่นอนแมว นุ่มสุดๆ คุณภาพดี ราคาประหยัด*
เข้าชมรายละเอียด, ราคาของที่นอนแมวคอลเลคชั่น นี้ -> Click



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Copyright © 2014 Cat Paradise. All rights reserved.

----------


## cat.paradise

*รีวิว สินค้าที่นอนแมวแบบโดม สีช็อกโกแลต สวย น่ารักมากๆ [size M]*

Cat Paradise สวัสดีครับ! วันนี้ทางเราจะมาแนะนำ "ที่นอนแมวแบบโดม สีช็อกโกแลต size M" กันนะครับ สำหรับที่นอนแมวรุ่นนี้มีความโดนเด่นตรงที่ใช้สีช็อกโกแลต ซึ่งดูหวานๆน่ารักมากๆ สำหรับขนาดของโดมนอนก็เหมาะกับแมวที่เราๆเลี้ยงทุกสายพันธุ์ แมวเอ็กโซติก หากได้นอนที่ที่นอนนี้ยิ่งน่ารักเข้าไปใหญ่



หากคุณต้องนั่งทำงานและอยากมีน้องแมวอยู่เป็นเพื่อน ที่นอนแมวรุ่นนี้เหมาะสมมากๆ นำไปวางไว้ที่ข้างๆเก้าอี้ทำงาน สวยงามกลมกลืนกับเฟอร์นิเจอร์ ในบ้านของคุณแน่นอน

อ่านรีวิวที่นอนแมวฉบับเต็มได้ที่ -> รีวิว สินค้าที่นอนแมวแบบโดม สีช็อกโกแลต สวย น่ารักมากๆ [size M]

----------


## cat.paradise

*รีวิว ถุงนอนแมว สีกาแฟ สำหรับน้องแมวชอบซุก หาที่อุ่นๆ สงบๆ [size S]*
by Cat Paradise

รีวิวที่นอนแมวในวันนี้ตัวสินค้าค่อนข้างแปลกกว่าที่นอนแมวที่เราเคยรีวิวมา โดยที่นอนที่เราจะนำมารีวิวจะมีลักษณะเป็นถุงนอน เพื่อนบางคนบอกผมบอกว่า ชอบที่นอนแบบถุงกาแฟ อันนี้ก็แล้วแต่ลูกค้าจะเรียกที่นอนแมวแบบนี้ว่าอะไรนะครับ แต่ผมลองเอาหัวมุดเข้าไปแล้วอุ่นสุดๆเลย แต่คงเหมาะกับน้องแมวที่เลี้ยงในห้องแอร์นะครับ



ถุงนอนแมว สำหรับแมวชอบซุก รุ่นที่นำมารีวิวเป็น size S นะครับ ขนาดของปากทางเข้าไม่ได้แคบนะครับ น้องแมวเข้าสบายๆ ผมลองเอาหัวมุดเข้าไปสามารถเข้าได้ไม่มีปัญหาใดๆครับ

อ่านรีวิวที่นอนแมวฉบับเต็มได้ที่ -> รีวิว ถุงนอนแมว สีกาแฟ สำหรับน้องแมวชอบซุก หาที่อุ่นๆ สงบๆ [size S]

----------


## cat.paradise

*รีวิว โดมนอนแมว สีชมพูหวานๆ สอดไส้ช็อกโกแลต [size M]*
by Cat Paradise

Cat Paradise รีวิวที่นอนแมวไปก็หลากหลายรูปแบบแล้ว ในวันนี้ถึงคราวของ "โดมนอนแมว สีชมพูหวานๆ สอดไส้ช็อกโกแลต" เดี๋ยวลูกค้าจะเข้าใจผิดว่าที่นอนแมวรุ่นนี้สอดไส้ช็อกโกแลตที่กินได้มาให้ จริงๆแล้วหมายถึงตัวเบาะนอนด้านในเป็นสีช็อกโกแลตอ่อนๆ ตัดกับสีชมพูหวานๆ น่าร๊ากๆๆๆๆๆมากๆครับ



สำหรับขนาดของที่นอนแมวแบบโดม ที่จะนำมารีวิวในวันนี้เป็น size M นะครับซึ่งขนาดต่างๆ ทางเราจะเขียนไว้ในตอนท้ายๆของรีวิวนะครับ ที่นอนรุ่นนี้วางไว้ที่ข้างๆเก้าอี้เวลาเรานั่งทำงาน ก็มีน้องแมวนอนรอเป็นเพื่อน นั่งทำงานไปเอาขาไปแหย่ๆให้น้องแมวฟัดเล่นไป

อ่านรีวิวที่นอนแมวฉบับเต็มได้ที่ -> รีวิว โดมนอนแมว สีชมพูหวานๆ สอดไส้ช็อกโกแลต [size M]

----------


## cat.paradise

*รีวิว ที่นอนแมวชมพู-ขาว ลายหัวใจ size M ขนาดของจริงใหญ่อยู่นะ*
by Cat Paradise

พบกันเป็นครั้งที่เท่าไหร่แล้วไม่รู้ สำหรับการรีวิวที่นอนแมวของทาง Cat Paradise ให้ลูกค้าได้ชมรายละเอียดสินค้าแบบชัดเจนฝุดๆ ตามรุ่นสินค้าย่อยที่ลูกค้าสนใจ ในวันนี้เป็นคราวของที่นอนแมวที่มีขนาดใหญ่พอสมควร และมีการตัดเย็บที่เรียกว่าดีมากๆ



หนานุ่ม หลับสบาย (ถ้าไม่มีเจ้าของมาก่อกวน) แถมที่นอนมีขนาดค่อนข้างใหญ่ เหมาะสำหรับแมวอ้วนๆ พุงพลุ้ยที่ไม่สามารถลงนอนในที่นอนแบบนี้ size S ได้ (อันที่รีวิวอยู่นี้ size M นะครับ) หรือหากบ้านใดน้องแมวชอบนอนเกยซ้อนกัน แบบประมาณว่าเธอกอดฉัน ฉันกอดเธอ ที่นอนแมว size M รุ่นนี้ก็เหมาะสมนะครับ

อ่านรีวิวที่นอนแมวฉบับเต็มได้ที่ -> รีวิว ที่นอนแมวชมพู-ขาว ลายหัวใจ size M ขนาดของจริงใหญ่อยู่นะ

----------


## cat.paradise

*รีวิว ที่นอนแมว แบบโดม สีเหลือง ผ้าลายจุด หวานๆ น่ารักๆ - size M*
by Cat Paradise

Cat Paradise สวัสดีครับ พบกันอีกแล้วสำหรับการรีวิวที่นอนแมว ในวันนี้เราจะมารีวิวที่นอนแมว แบบโดมกัน ซึ่งโดมนอนแมวสีเหลืองหวานๆในวันนี้เป็น size M นะครับ เหมาะสำหรับแมวทุกสายพันธุ์ เช่น แมวเปอร์เซีย ,อเมริกัน ชอร์ตแฮร์ หรือแมวไทย ได้หมดครับ ไม่เล็กไม่ใหญ่เกินไปครับ



หน้าตาที่นอนแมวก็เป็นแบบในภาพเลยนะครับ ด้านนอกเป็นสีเหลือง ด้านในเป็นสีฟ้า สีออกหวานๆน่ารักมากๆ แถมเนื้อผ้ายังนุ่มนิ่ม น่านอนจริงๆ

อ่านรีวิวที่นอนแมวฉบับเต็มได้ที่ -> รีวิว ที่นอนแมว แบบโดม สีเหลือง ผ้าลายจุด หวานๆ น่ารักๆ - size M

----------


## cat.paradise

*รีวิว ที่นอนแมว สีชมพู ลายตาราง เห็นแวบแรก ที่นอนอะไรสีสดใส สวยมากๆ แถมนุ่มฝุดๆ [size S]*
by Cat Paradise

พบกันอีกครั้งเป็นรอบที่เท่าไหร่แล้วก็ไม่รู้ สำหรับการรีวิวที่นอนแมวของทาง Cat Paradise!!! วันนี้เราก็มีอีก 1 สินค้ามารีวิวให้ลูกค้าชอบกัน "ที่นอนแมว สีชมพู ลายตาราง size S" นั้นเอง สัมผัสแรกที่จับมัน คือ มันนุ่มน่านอนมากๆ ถ้าผมเป็นแมว ไปนอนขดตัวอยู่ในนั้นคงสบายไม่ใช่น้อยเลย ใครอย่ามากวนก็แล้วกัน ช้านจานอน



ที่นอนแมวรุ่นนี้จะออกกลมๆนะครับ ค่อนข้างสูงด้วยเมื่อเทียบกับที่นอนแมวแบบอื่นๆ ที่ขนาดเท่ากัน การตัดเย็บค่อนข้างดีมากๆ เนื้อผ้าที่ใช้สัมผัสได้ว่าค่อนข้างดีเลยทีเดียว


อ่านรีวิวที่นอนแมวฉบับเต็มได้ที่ -> รีวิว ที่นอนแมว สีชมพู ลายตาราง เห็นแวบแรก ที่นอนอะไรสีสดใส สวยมากๆ แถมนุ่มฝุดๆ [size S]

----------


## cat.paradise

*รีวิว ที่นอนแมว ชมพูขาว-ลายหัวใจ [SIZE S]*
by Cat Paradise

สวัสดีครับ!!! หลังจากที่ทาง Cat Paradise ได้รีวิวที่นอนแมวรุ่นนี้ แต่ขนาดเป็น size M กันไปแล้ว ในวันนี้เราจะมารีวิว size S กันบ้าง โดยส่วนหลักๆของทั้ง 2 ไซส์ก็เหมือนกันทุกอย่างมีแตกต่างกันเพียงขนาดเท่านั้นนะครับ



ที่นอนแมวโทนสีชมพูขาว เนื้อผ้าหนา คุณภาพการตัดเย็บดี พร้อมผ้าแบบพิเศษด้านล่างช่วยให้ที่นอนอยู่กับที่ น้องแมวตัวไหนอยู่ห้องแอร์เย็นๆ มานอนขดในนี้สบายดีแท้

อ่านรีวิวที่นอนแมวฉบับเต็มได้ที่ -> รีวิว ที่นอนแมว ชมพูขาว-ลายหัวใจ [SIZE S]

----------


## cat.paradise

*รีวิว ที่นอนแมวทรงโดม สีชมพู …สดใส ฝุดๆ [SIZE M]*
by Cat Paradise

สวัสดีครับ หลังจากที่ทาง Cat Paradise ได้รีวิวที่นอนแมวแบบโดม สีต่างๆ ในคอลเลคชั่น นี้ไปหลายสีแล้ว วันนี้เป็นคราวของที่นอนสีชมพูสด size M กันบ้าง สำหรับสีชมพูนี้จะออกสดใส มากกว่าจะเป็นสีหวานๆนะครับ ส่วนขนาดก็เท่าๆกับที่นอนแมว size M สีอื่นๆในคอลเลคชั่น นี้



ที่นอนแมวแบบโดม คอลเลคชั่น นี้ให้สัมผัสที่นุ่ม ช่วยเพิ่มมุมสงบให้กับน้องเหมียว ที่ไม่อยากให้ใครมากวนเวลานอนได้เป็นอย่างดี

อ่านรีวิวที่นอนแมวฉบับเต็มได้ที่ -> รีวิว ที่นอนแมวทรงโดม สีชมพู …สดใส ฝุดๆ [SIZE M]

----------


## cat.paradise

*รีวิวโดมนอนแมว สีชมพูลูกพีช น่าร๊ากๆๆๆๆๆ มากๆ size M*

สวัสดีครับ ลูกค้าทุกท่าน หลังจากที่ทางเราได้รีวิวที่นอนแมวไปหลากหลายรุ่น วันนี้เราจะมารีวิวที่นอนแมวแบบโดม สีชมพูลูกพีช เนื้อผ้าลายจุด size M กัน ซึ่งขนาดของที่นอนแมวรุ่นนี้เหมาะสำหรับน้องแมวทุกสายพันธุ์ ไม่เล็กหรือใหญ่เกินไป สามารถเข้าไปนอนขดตัวได้พร้อมกันหลายตัวเลยทีเดียว

สำหรับเนื้อผ้าด้านล่างส่วนที่สัมผัสกับพื้นจะตัดเย็บจากผ้าแบบพิเศษ คือ เนื้อผ้าจะมีปุ่มนูนๆออกมา เพื่อประโยชน์ในการกันไม่ให้ที่นอนเลื่อนไปมา เมื่อที่นอนแมววางอยู่บนพื้นกระเบื้องนะครับ พูดง่ายๆ คือ ช่วยให้อยู่กับที่นั่นเอง



ตัวเบาะนอนด้านใน ก็ตัดเย็บจากผ้า 2 ลายด้วยกันสามารถสลับเอาด้านใดอยู่บนก็ได้ครับ สวยไปอีกแบบ

อ่านรีวิวที่นอนแมวฉบับเต็มได้ที่ -> รีวิวโดมนอนแมว สีชมพูลูกพีช น่าร๊ากๆๆๆๆๆ มากๆ size M

----------

